# Post pictures of your pets here



## cliffcarter (Oct 29, 2017)

I'll get it started-

Echo as a 10 week old-








and now-












CG Summer (1).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Sep 10, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2017)

Roxy 2 at 6 weeks..









....at 2 1/2 years..


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghita, 6 months rescue day
	

		
			
		

		
	






Today, coming up on 14 months


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Look at my avatar pic

Best golden I ever had!  Got hit by a car fetching a ball 9/23/2017 at 9 years old.  

Woman was talking or texting on her cell phone...  Said he came out of nowhere... *Can You See I Am Not Happy*

It was not his time


----------



## smokie1 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## myownidaho (Oct 29, 2017)

Adler at seven months in his first season.







Last January after a cold hunt.







This summer at the cabin.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2017)

smokie1 said:


> Can't figure out how to delete this, any help would be appreciated.



There is an "edit" symbol lower left..  Click on it...  then highlight the stuff you want deleted..  hit your delete key...  then you should type in "deleted" to have something for the post .....


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 29, 2017)

Mazey





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Venus





	

		
			
		

		
	
 drake


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 29, 2017)

And this is "Big Dog" Chopin.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## daveomak (Oct 30, 2017)

smokinal,  I think your pet eats about anything it wants....   "Let the BIG DOG eat"...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Poor Mitzy..;)
Mitzy the 4.5  lb Chihuahua is one of the things I inherited from my Aunt when she passed away 2 years ago. Mitzy is a nice dog and easy to care for..  7 years old I think.


----------



## hagewood91 (Oct 30, 2017)

This is Kingsley and I. He is 14 weeks old today. FB1 Labradoodle. Extremely intelligent and a great friend!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2017)

My kayak fishn' buddy Jazzmin.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is my Holly. Tonight is the eve of her 2nd birthday


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 30, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 342640
> 
> 
> Poor Mitzy..;)
> Mitzy the 4.5  lb Chihuahua is one of the things I inherited from my Aunt when she passed away 2 years ago. Mitzy is a nice dog and easy to care for..  7 years old I think.



You’re not going to “beat” the dog are you?!? I crack myself up...


----------



## sky monkey (Oct 30, 2017)

Annabel is 1 1/2 years old, chihuahua and fox terrier mix.


----------



## natej (Oct 31, 2017)

his name is boss, rescued from death row at 4 yrs old he is now 7.. rarely go anywhere without him.


----------



## okie362 (Oct 31, 2017)

My fishing partner...Tootie.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2017)

natej

You may want to delete your pic because your Visa card is in the pic.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2017)

nepas said:


> natej
> 
> You may want to delete your pic because your Visa card is in the pic.




I deleted it for him.


----------



## natej (Oct 31, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I deleted it for him.



Thankyou good sir!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

[QUOTE="smokinal, post: 1762641, member: [/QUOTE]

Hey Al, 
That New pet has too much Horsepower to be a Dog!!!

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Oct 31, 2017)

Here is our 3 musketeers .. African grey parrot, eclectus parrot, and blue and gold macaw















We have better pics of em, but I am on a different pc


----------



## smokie1 (Oct 31, 2017)

My other furry son Jett that I was trying to add the other night.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 2, 2017)

nepas said:


> natej
> 
> You may want to delete your pic because your Visa card is in the pic.


I was going to say something about  the beer bottle behind a pillow . :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2017)

Our two Black Lab sisters, Roxy and Addy, the day we brought them home at 8 weeks old, Feb 25, 2009.







Sadly, Addy developed bone cancer and died a couple of years ago.

8 1/2 years later.  Roxy, my 80 pound lap dog, in her favorite spot.


----------



## b-one (Nov 2, 2017)

Here we have the founding member of Jart(jack a** russell terrier) His name is Cooper Jackson he’s actually quite calm for his breed.


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 3, 2017)

interesting theme running here,  smokers and dogs..

no cats, no fish, no rabbits, hamsters.. etc  LoL


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

OK---I got a Kitty!

His Name is "Smokey".
Here he is keeping the Christmas wrapping paper from getting away. 
He loves Paper & Boxes & all kinds of Small Toys.
He's my Buddy:








This is Bear Jr's Buddy.
His name is Diesel.
That's one of his favorite indoor places to be.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

Poor Mitzy..;)
Mitzy the 4.5  lb Chihuahua is one of the things I inherited from my Aunt when she passed away 2 years ago. Mitzy is a nice dog and easy to care for..  7 years old I think.[/QUOTE]


That's funny,
My first Dog, I got when I was 8 years old.
The local Butcher said he was going to kill her if she kept hanging around the shop, so I took her home. Mom fell in love with her & let me keep her.
She was a Heintz, but looked like a big fox, and was a great hunting dog (Rabbits & Pheasants). She looked a lot like the dog my Grandparents had 10 years earlier, and her name was "Mitzi", so I named her Mitzi too. She died when I was in Vietnam.  She was an awesome friend.

Bear


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 4, 2017)

Here is my bichon frise, Bella


----------



## dogboa (Nov 4, 2017)

Not a pet, but the only Emerald left from my breeding days.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 4, 2017)

OK if you want some variety try having a ferret. They will constantly, CONSTANTLY root around and poke into places you wouldn't expect.







If they are awake.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 4, 2017)

Our boys, The Saint is a 145# lap dog in the summer, He bulks up to 165# in the winter, The Great Pyrenees 3 months old is our new addition as our saint is 9 yrs old now. That is a old for his breed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






 Here he is now at 7 months and 80# with our grand daughter.


----------



## DD Alberta (Nov 4, 2017)

View my avatar:  This is one of our Bulldogs', Nigel, our in-house ground beef inspector.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 4, 2017)

DD Alberta said:


> View my avatar:  This is one of our Bulldogs', Nigel, our in-house ground beef inspector.


Lol..  Nigil really wants that beef. I'm surprised that dogs tongue isn't extended 4 inches toward the meat.. lol






This is DD Alberta's pic blown up by the way.. The avatar above me .


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 4, 2017)

Linda had a breeding pair of Chihuahuas. For anyone who thinks dogs don't have facial expressions, I offer this. Ouch.


----------



## DD Alberta (Nov 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Lol..  Nigil really wants that beef. I'm surprised that dogs tongue isn't extended 4 inches toward the meat.. lol
> View attachment 343174


He is trying to move it closer to him with his mind! lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 4, 2017)

DD Alberta said:


> He is trying to move it closer to him with his mind! lol



Closer, closer, closer, closer......


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 6, 2017)

Isabelle (Izzy for short), shortly after my 19 yr. old daughter found her in a cardboard box by the side of the road, 8 years ago. She was maybe 4 weeks old and hadn't been weaned yet, so it was touch and go for the first week we had her.







First day of puppy obedience classes. It didn't take.






Now, she's an excellent nanny to my two grandsons, and my chief taste tester. Here she is enjoying a pig skin dog treat that I smoked for her.






I think I had just pulled a roast out of the smoker, and her tail is wagging too fast for the camera to follow.





I wasn't too happy when my daughter first brought her home, but can't imagine what life would be like without her now. She lives with the daughter's family nearby, but occasionally will spend the night with us, to get some rest from keeping the grandsons out of trouble. It's a full-time job.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 6, 2017)

OK that tail blur picture is really funny. It's like the dog condenses out of the air.

Does anyone else squeak at their dogs? I make various squeaks and chirps similar to sparrow calls, and since no one else does, the dogs always know it's me. When Linda had the Chihuahuas they would break into alarm barking as soon as they heard me open the front door but as soon as I squeaked they would recognize me and switch to greeting yelps.

Horses are another story. They like a nicker which is like a soft, low-voiced rolling grunt. Linguists would call it a series of glottal stops. It's fun to murmur it into their ears.


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ball time turns this girl into a daemon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

I finally found my Favorite Picture:

That's my little "Smokey" on the left when his mother deserted him & his 2 Black & White Brothers.
They were all under 1 pound at this time.
Bear Jr took the B & W brothers in & named them "Cheech & Chong":


----------



## xray (Nov 11, 2017)

Maverick 1.5 years old







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Remy 3.5 years


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

My sister's Shelter dog Jake today..
She gave him the chuck roast platter to lick.
	

		
			
		

		
	







That's all you got? Haha...


----------

